# Thinking of showing Chester - tips welcome xXx



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to show Chester and I don't have a clue!

Was hoping the experts on here would give me a few tips   

I am changing Chester's ownership into my name.
Sarah told me about the white accessories.

Once the 21 days of ownership are up I will enter him in a cat show.

Any useful info or tips would be appreciated


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I am guessing we are talking about a GCCF registered cat.

So long as you have applied for the transfer 21 days or more before the show it's OK to enter him.

But is he good enough to show? Or are you thinking of showing him as a pedigree pet?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I am guessing we are talking about a GCCF registered cat.
> 
> So long as you have applied for the transfer 21 days or more before the show it's OK to enter him.
> 
> But is he good enough to show? Or are you thinking of showing him as a pedigree pet?


Yes GCCF and I have applied for the transfer.

The breeder said he has show potential, so I am going to give it a go.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont have any tips but i wish you and Chester all the best, he is rather handsome so would be rude not to show him off


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> I dont have any tips but i wish you and Chester all the best, he is rather handsome so would be rude not to show him off


I totally agree


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Lots of useful info here!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Does his breeder show? Can she mentor you? It's really handy if you have someone who you can go to at least one show with so its not too daunting


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Does his breeder show? Can she mentor you? It's really handy if you have someone who you can go to at least one show with so its not too daunting


The breeder does show and I am in touch with her.

Just wanted as much advice as I could get.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhhh, a Cheham Ragamuffin, you should do good, Chris is at a lot of shows and if not I can always help you at your first show.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Ahhhh, a Cheham Ragamuffin, you should do good, Chris is at a lot of shows and if not I can always help you at your first show.


Thanks Steve, really appreciate xXx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok guys need your help.

Why can Ragamuffins only be shown in assessment classes?

and 

How do I find out which show have assessment classes?

:confused5: :confused5: :confused5: :confused5: :confused5:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Ok guys need your help.
> 
> Why can Ragamuffins only be shown in assessment classes?
> 
> ...


Hi Ellen,

Sorry I don't know but Spid may be able to answer this one for you.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think its because its a relatively new breed - but pretty sure Spid will be along to correct me!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes New Breeds have to go through certain stages before they can actually go for certificates, there has to be enough of the breed getting Merits instead of the usual certificates before they can go up and to qualify for the actual certificates. This does not effect them for going for best of variety and overall best in show as there have been a few occasions where a Ragamuffin has got Overall Best In Show.

All new breeds have to go though this process so the more shown the quicker the breed qualifies to go for CC's/PC's and so on. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------

